# Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. November 2010)

*Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]


----------



## roadgecko (2. November 2010)

*Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

80 % Rabat ? Also ich bleibe sekptisch der werden wohl keine PS3 für 60 € verkaufen bei einem angenommenen Preis von 300 €


----------



## CherryCoke (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Da steht ja auch "bis zu" 80% Rabatt...denke nicht das die bei der PS3 auf 80% Rabatt gehen werden, aber mal abwarten...


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

natürlich können sie das machen - da steht in den AGBs "So lange der Vorrat reicht"!

Wenn die 5 oder 10 PS3 zu 60€ anbieten sind die innerhalb von 15 Sekunden verkauft und das wars mit der Aktion 

Da machen sie zwar verluste von vielleicht 1500€ aber hey, was sind schon 1500€ für so eine Riesige Werbekampagne? Das größte Schnäppchen macht hier Amazon und nicht die Kunden


----------



## BigBudOne (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

find das aber bescheidene Angebote. Wär jetzt nix dabei, was ich mir spontan kaufen würde.... schade!


----------



## Regza (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Naja ich hab mal für tft, ps3 und games gestimmt aber mal abwarten ob die nun billiger angeboten werden und mit wieviel %


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Cool, hoffe die Waschmaschine wirds, könnte eine gebrauchen  
Allerdings ärgert es mich maßlos, das sich hier wieder Leute beschweren das nichts dabei wäre das irgendwie interessiert oder darüber spekulieren wieviel % es nun wirklich werden bla bla.
Freut euch doch mal das Geschäfte noch Geld in diese Art von Marketing investieren?! Das man heutzutage nichts geschenkt bekommt liegt jawohl auf der Hand..


----------



## roadgecko (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Das Angebot startet am Montag ab 9uhr. Da sind die meisten Leute allerdings in der Schule oder auf der Arbeit


----------



## defPlaya (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> natürlich können sie das machen - da steht in den AGBs "So lange der Vorrat reicht"!
> 
> Wenn die 5 oder 10 PS3 zu 60€ anbieten sind die innerhalb von 15 Sekunden verkauft und das wars mit der Aktion
> 
> Da machen sie zwar verluste von vielleicht 1500€ aber hey, was sind schon 1500€ für so eine Riesige Werbekampagne? Das größte Schnäppchen macht hier Amazon und nicht die Kunden



Naja aber die Kunden die eine PS3 für 60 EUR bekommen machen schon ein schnäppchen 

Anschich find ich es gut. Ich werde versuchen mir eine PS3 zu ergattern um diese weiter zu verschenken!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Angebot startet am Montag ab 9uhr. Da sind die meisten Leute allerdings in der Schule oder auf der Arbeit




Was glaubst du wieso? 

Denkst du die posten so eine Aktion zur "Rush-Hour"?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Bauernfängerei und dazu "solange der Vorrat reicht". Ist wie bei Aldi wenn die mal ein Schnäppchen haben. Pro Markt nur 5 mal, draussen stehen dann aber 100 Leute die gerne kaufen möchten. Und nun kommt der Gag, die meisten Leute gehen nur ungern mit leeren Händen nach Hause also kaufen sie was anderes. So wird es auch bei der Amazon Aktion sein. Von 1 Mio. Kunden werden vielleicht 10 ein Schnäppchen bekommen. Und 100.000 werden aus Frust was anderes kaufen. Die Kassen von Amazon werden jedenfals klingel, und die Aktionäre wird es freuen.


----------



## gemCraft (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Naja aber die Kunden die eine PS3 für 60 EUR bekommen machen schon ein schnäppchen
> 
> Anschich find ich es gut. Ich werde versuchen mir eine PS3 zu ergattern um diese weiter zu verschenken!



Bis zu heißt nicht das es 80% sein werden


----------



## euihyun2210 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Naja, ich habe trotzdem mal für die PS3 getippt. Habe ja keine Nachteile dadurch


----------



## RuXeR (2. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Hab für die Haribos gestimmt


----------



## defPlaya (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Bis zu heißt nicht das es 80% sein werden



Man wird wohl noch träumen dürfen hehe


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Die FritzBox könnte ich brauchen.


----------



## sneakeR_ (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

der fernseher für die hälfte......das hätte was.


----------



## DrPaua (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Das MOTOROLA DEFY hätte ich gerne - aber ist nicht in der Top 10


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

*Autsch*
Wer ist so blöd und kreuzt eine scxyz DVD/blueRay an?
Da machen die 80% ja echt was aus.
Anstelle von 10€ dann für 2 €... irre 8€ gespart.
Da kann ja kein(e) PS3 oder TV mithalten.
Arrghh


----------



## madace (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



sneakeR_ schrieb:


> der fernseher für die hälfte......das hätte was.



Ja, da würde ich wohl auch zuschlagen (lassen, denn ich bin da ja auch nicht am surfen zu der Zeit).


----------



## Lesso (3. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Sinnlos....die billigsten Produkte werden nochmals billiger.
Ich versteh nicht wie so eine Top-Liste zusammen kommen kann.
Ich hab natürlich ganz klar für den Sanyo Z800 Beamer gestimmt....
Ich meine: rechnet mal die Prozente auf die 1200€ die das Teil kostet. 
Da läuft mir die Sabber aus dem Mund. Da kauf ich gleich 2


----------



## Hackman (4. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Da werden die Amazon Server wieder zusammenbrechen wie damals bei der Win7 Vorbestellaktion. Ich hoffe (!) dass sie sich auf den Ansturm vorbereiten!!


----------



## Brotkruemel (4. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Schöne Aktion. Hab für Lebensmittel: Saure Gurken, 1.35 kg Dose gestimmt.


----------



## Ahab (5. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Boah da nehm ich doch gern den 32" Bravia mit!  Bei 564€ und 80% Rabatt wären das 112€  Da bleib ich definitiv dran.


----------



## DannyL (9. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



Ahab schrieb:


> Boah da nehm ich doch gern den 32" Bravia mit!  Bei 564€ und 80% Rabatt wären das 112€  Da bleib ich definitiv dran.




bis zu 80%, bei den Technik-Sachen würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Rabatt so hoch ausfällt oder man bekommt nur 5 Stück für ganz Deutschland


----------



## butter_milch (10. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion. Hab für Lebensmittel: Saure Gurken, 1.35 kg Dose gestimmt.



Made my day 

Sollte irgendein Artikel aus meiner Liste für 50% weniger angeboten werden wirds gekauft - no questions asked.


AVM Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7390 WLAN-Router
Samsung Syncmaster BX2250 55,88 cm widescreen TFT Monitor
Sony Bravia KDL-32EX500 LCD Fernseher, 81,3 cm (32 Zoll)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM
PlayStation 3 - Konsole Slim 160 GB inkl. Dual Shock 3 Wireless Controller


----------



## Slipknot79 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Soviel zur Abstimmung

	Sie suchen nach etwas Bestimmtem?
Tut uns Leid: Die Web-Adresse, die Sie eingegeben haben, gibt es auf unserer Website nicht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Mhhh .... ein um ~20-50% reduziertes Win 7 wäre ein Wort. würde ich gleich ein paar Lizenzen ordern, wir haben hier etliche Kisten die noch mit Vista / XP laufen ...


----------



## Exey (18. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Das wird ein teurer Tag für mich 

PS3, Fritzbox und tomtom würd ich wohl nehmen.


----------



## Vhailor (18. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Um die 250 Euro oder weniger für nen süßen 32" TV ... ne Überlegung wert. Mehr würde ich dafür ohnehin nicht ausgeben .


----------



## roadgecko (18. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Aber ich bleibe skeptisch, was den Rabatt angeht. Ich meine niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Freue mich aber dennoch


----------



## Steff456 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Fritzbox wird auf jeden Fall gekauft, wenn die unter 190 ist


----------



## Saizew (26. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Einige wählen aber auch ein Schrott. MP3 Downloads  
PS3 hat doch sowieso schon fast jeder.


----------



## fox40phil (26. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

ich versteh irg.wie nicht wo ich abstimmen kann. Unter dem angegeben Link finde ich nur Infos zu dem Cyber Monday...aber keine Auflistung der Produkte für die man abstimmen kann oder ähnliches.


----------



## gemCraft (26. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Man kann nicht mehr abstimmen. Die Aktion lief vom 1 - 25 November. Am 29 Nov. werden dann die Angebote kommen.


----------



## King of Warez (26. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



Saizew schrieb:


> Einige wählen aber auch ein Schrott. MP3 Downloads
> PS3 hat doch sowieso schon fast jeder.


Ja stimmt, 80 Millionen Käufer in Deutschland können nicht irren.


----------



## Gems1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

wenn es so wie diese woche in England wird, dann kann man nur sagen es ist ein Angebot, was 99,99 % nicht wahrnehmen können.
Dort waren alle Server sofort down, nichtmal eine Tafel Schokolade gabs....
Toll sag ich nur


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



Exey schrieb:


> Das wird ein teurer Tag für mich
> 
> PS3, Fritzbox und tomtom würd ich wohl nehmen.



Iwo.
Alles wieder be Ebay rein; wobei ich net weiß wie da gerade der Kurs für
saure Gurken ist


----------



## Steff456 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Ich werd mir mal eine FritzBox gönnen  in der Hoffnung, das die Webseite stabil bleibt


----------



## madace (28. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



Gems1 schrieb:


> wenn es so wie diese woche in England wird, dann kann man nur sagen es ist ein Angebot, was 99,99 % nicht wahrnehmen können.
> Dort waren alle Server sofort down, nichtmal eine Tafel Schokolade gabs....
> Toll sag ich nur



Jap, habe ich auch mitbekommen.
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es morgen beim amazon.de genauso sein wird. Wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer...

Morgen Abend werden die Foren überall voll sein von Leuten, die KEIN Angebot abbekommen haben, da geh ich auch jede Wette ein.


----------



## joraku (28. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Yeah! Meine Eltern arbeiten morgen, mein Bruder und ich sind bis Spätnachmittag in der Schule.  Und dann ist jeder Artikel nur für 2Std. im Angebot? Hoffentlich gibts Win 7 (kann man nicht genug haben, mindestens noch einmal) erst gegen Abend.


----------



## Patze93 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Da bekommt man zu 99,9% eh nix, weil die Verfügbaren Stückzahlen innerhalb weniger Sekunden weg sind.


----------



## nightwalker77 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

Leute überlegt doch mal bevor ihr in Träumerei verfällt. Denkt ihr wirklich ihr seid so schnell und könnt einen der 5 Artikel kaufen die pro Angebot zur Verfügung stehen???


----------



## Alexthemafioso (28. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*



nightwalker77 schrieb:


> Leute überlegt doch mal bevor ihr in Träumerei verfällt. Denkt ihr wirklich ihr seid so schnell und könnt einen der 5 Artikel kaufen die pro Angebot zur Verfügung stehen???



wenn du das so meinst, das die stückzahl auf 5 pro product limitiert ist, dann hast du dich aber glaube ich verlesen^^


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. November 2010)

*AW: Am 29. November spielen die Preise bei Amazon für wenige Stunden verrückt [Anzeige]*

...super...grad punkt 14 uhr drauf gewesen wegen dem tomtom und der PS3. Preise waren Hammer! Das TomTom statt 177 nur noch 89 euro....und der Hammer: PS3 Slim 160GB statt 299 euro nur 177!!!!!!

Aber war alles weg nach 3 Minuten....total überlastet....


----------

